#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-19
<G33kDad> hello all. I am trying to set up a new install of Ubuntu Gnome Raring. Can someone point me to the setting to change the hot corners?  I was able to do it on the LiveCD (i think), but I can't seem to do it on the install
<hyokz> hey =)
<hyokz> I got a question, why ubuntu gnome and not linux-mint ?
<checoimg> What's the difference between Alpha 2 and Daily release  ?
<checoimg> Maybe it's obvious to say Daily is a daily release and Alpha is the second alpha release. But whatever I want to ask
<nazgul_> checoimg: dailies are incremental most-up-to-date and not-guaranteed-to-work-at-all releases.
<darkxst> checoimg, essentially the milestone releases such as alpha's and beta go through some QA to ensure they work.
<darkxst> of course installing alpha 2 and then running update, will end up with the same state as daily
<bjsnider> i thinkt hey make sure the alpha will boot and so forth
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-20
<checoimg> Thank you guys
<checoimg> sorry my late response
<checoimg> my girlfriend is here so AFK from now on
<bjsnider> is it in the works to have a gnome3/wayland ppa for 3.10 that has libmutter/wayland and so forth built and configured?
<bjsnider> i mean so people can test it and so forth
<Zoiaguyver> bjsnider: As far as I'm aware its not been decided what is happening for Gnome 3.10, At the moment they are concentrating on Ubuntu-Gnome 13.10, and probably setting the foundations for 14.04. ricotz ppa will probably have 3.10 when its released, but I'm not sure on the Wayland stuff
<darkxst> bjsnider, packages on gnome3-staging will have wayland backends enabled
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-22
<jbicha_> hmm, goa 3.9.90 bumps its soname which means it will be a lot more work to update it
<jbicha_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6015243/
<ricotz> jbicha_, dont forget libgoa-1.0-0 > libgoa-1.0-1
<jbicha_> ricotz: well there's two libraries, libgoa and libgoa-backend but only one got a soname bump
<jbicha_> so I'm not sure how we want to handle that
<ricotz> ah my bad, that sound like a split then
<ricotz> pango is a good example how to go
<bjsnider> why would they only bump the one soname?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow, we're pretty few here... well, I'd like to ask a question or two. Does ubuntu-gnome have any native multitouch support like unity?
<ricotz> bjsnider, they are independent libraries, so this is pretty normal
<darkxst> jbicha_, do you know where the other flavours package isolinux themes?
<roasted> hello friends
<darkxst> hi roasted
<roasted> on my 13.04 + Gnome3 PPA install, I have desktop icons (home, computer, trash) but they are unchecked in dconf-editor and no matter what setting I use in the tweak tool to let nautilus control the desktop, nothing removes the icons.
<roasted> What am I missing?
<checoimg> Hi everyone
<checoimg> I used to mount ISO files with ease in Ubuntu, now I installed OGMRip and it appear as default action for ISO images
<checoimg> And I can't mount the image
<roasted> nothing?
<darkxst> roasted, nope, havent heard that happen before
<darkxst> I suppose you checked that org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons is false?
<roasted> darkxst: yeah, unchecked
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-23
<jbicha_> darkxst: you might need to ask cjwatson (but he's out through the weekend)
<jbicha_> roasted: are you using GNOME Classic?
<roasted> no
<roasted> jbicha_: gnome3 ppa, 3.8
<roasted> 3.8.3 in particular
<darkxst> jbicha_, so was thinking we could add a gnome3-next ppa?
<darkxst> so gnome3 would be missing 3.8 bits
<darkxst> gnome3-next stable 3.10 bits
<darkxst> jbicha_, gjs update is still fine for saucy -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017089/
<petersaints> is there plans to release a GNOME 3.10 PPA for Saucy? Even if not immediately after the release of GNOME 3.10 at least for the Ubuntu 13.10 release?
<ricotz> petersaints, there is, GNOME 3.10 saucy packages are staged in ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging for testing
<petersaints> ricotz: Yeah I just noticed it. But they seem incomplete (yet). But well... I hope that later on a full non-Staging PPA becomes available :P
<petersaints> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1076232 is there any idea if this bug is ever gonna be fixed? I mean... at least through a PPA it would be nice to have a pre-built Nautilus with tracker support.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076232 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Build with tracker support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<petersaints> on Saucy there are currently missing some items on system settings, namely search, privacy and notification options. AFAIK they are missing from Raring with the PPA as well, but show up when using the Staging PPA. Is this intended? I mean it seems that because Ubuntu GNOME uses GNOME's base packages that are also used on the main Ubuntu, it leads to some stuff being unavailable on Ubuntu GNOME. This is sad... a true GNOME
<petersaints> experience should be provided on this derivative. Any thoughts about this from anyone else?
<bjsnider> it's typically because of instability due to conflicts with ubuntu packages
<Ponch0> Hey guys how can I make a shortcut to the bar on left from an icon in a folder?
<petersaints> bjsnider: I know... but it sucks. For example, Kubuntu has no such problems in offering a complete KDE experience because Ubuntu does not use GNOME. It's really a shame :(
<bjsnider> well, the fact that it sucks doesn't make the problem disappear
<petersaints> yeah bjsnider. Ideally Ubuntu GNOME should have an extra repo with packages that would override the ones used by "vanilla" Ubuntu. But I know that's not possible according to Canonical rules for official derivatives.
<bjsnider> it's better to just have them peacefully coexist
<petersaints> true.dat
<darkxst> petersaints, that is because gnome-control-center needs to be updated to 3.8
<darkxst> unfortunately it doesnt look like we will be able to get that in this cycle though
<petersaints> darkxst: you are right
<petersaints> I thought it was at 3.8 with some options disabled
<petersaints> but I checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-control-center and it's at 3.6.3 on Saucy
<petersaints> what a shame
<darkxst> so we will ship g-c-c 3.8 on the ppa
<darkxst> hopefully ubuntu will fork g-c-c next cycle
<petersaints> ok darkxst. It's better than nothing ;)
<Zoiaguyver> oh no please no more forks.. lets get some spoons or knives.
<petersaints> yeah they are changing more and more stuff to integrate GNOME with Unity so it makes sense.
<petersaints> Even though with the current 3.8 I believe that GNOME is much more mature and usable than Unity
<petersaints> if it wasn't for their convergence ideas they'd be better with Ubuntu themed GNOME Shell than with Unity.
<petersaints> darkxst: another thing that you could include in the PPA could be a version of Nautilus with Tracker support: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1076232
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076232 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Build with tracker support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Zoiaguyver> Well that would be a problem, GNOME breaks the themeing every update as it is
<petersaints> so that the activies overlay is able to show file results
<darkxst> petersaints, well we could, but its generally a pain keeping things like that up to date (i.e. every new upload in the archive overrides ppa package)
<bjsnider> convergence ideas?
<Zoiaguyver> Think he was on about the Unity on everything (or well atleast when it hits ver 8.0)
<bjsnider> they want it on phones
<bjsnider> that's the bottom line
<Zoiaguyver> Its also on Desktops and Tablets
<Zoiaguyver> Its basically aimed to be a one UI fits all thing (or well one UI can adjust to all)
<bjsnider> i think it's designed for phones and mobile handheld devices in general
<Zoiaguyver> Well afaik it's designed to adjust to whatever its on. It was in a 13.10 desktop ppa I think for testing
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<petersaints> exactly... but Unity 8 will still take some time to be the default
<petersaints> probably only on 14.10
<darkxst> ricotz, looks like mutter needs the new cogl
<petersaints> 14.04 is LTS so I don't think they will put it
<darkxst> I think unity 8 is planned for 14.10
<Zoiaguyver> I can't see it going in 14.04 either, to have Mir and Unity 8 in there I think would be a little to much
<darkxst> 14.04 will be Unity7 and XMir still
<Zoiaguyver> Yeah
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, yes, but not necessarily while reverting two commits, g-s is a more complicated and requires some (6) cherry-picked bug fixes for clutter
<ricotz> darkxst, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148161709/clutter-1.0_1.14.5%2Bgit20130627.74f9d8a5-0ubuntu1~13.10~ricotz0_1.14.5%2Bgit20130627.74f9d8a5-0ubuntu1~13.10~ricotz1.diff.gz
<ricotz> mutter:
<ricotz> 		git revert --no-edit fdfde62a331323bc7550f74ca2dcf44730c82ca4
<ricotz> 		git revert --no-edit 2b940f6ababcfa7c02616574bc8a5203e582e86d
<ricotz> 		git revert --no-edit f42682711b187489bfb8386ed0979db1edeed481
<Zoiaguyver> Going to be harder for people with the derivatives after that change I think (Mir/Unity8), at least for a while.
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> ricotz, what do you think about adding another ppa gnome3-next for stable 3.10 bits, so can keep gnome3 for 3.8 bits that are/will be missing in saucy
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, doesnt sound that reasonable, and could get confusing for ppa users with a 3rd one, what is the rationale for that?
<darkxst> ricotz, mainly that its incredibly unlikely that we will get g-c-c 3.8 into saucy
<ricotz> darkxst, putting the 3.8 saucy packages in gnome3 seems fine until 3.10 is stable enough, is g-c-c 3.9.x already using the mutter dbus interface?
<darkxst> ricotz, I believe so
<ricotz> darkxst, saucy not getting those 3.8 bit doesnt sound like a reason to do so
<ricotz> i guess you want to keep some kind of "backups" for later proposals?
<darkxst> ricotz, well that, and it would be good to have more widespread testing for when it does finally land
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-next
<ricotz> darkxst, g2g, bxe
<ricotz> bye
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-24
<Nikoya> hello !
<sazawal> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on my desktop and installed gnome-shell 3.6. Whenever I switch to overview mode or open any menu from the top panel, my screen freezes and I am forced to do gnome-shell --replace in Ctrl+Alt+F1 command line. Please help
<bjsnider> sazawal, ok, so what graphics driver is this?
<bjsnider> and what gpu
<sazawal> My gnome-control-center>Details>Graphics is showing Intel Ivybridge Desktop. And there are no drivers present in software-properties-gtk>Additional Drivers.
<sazawal> My gnome-control-center>Details>Graphics is showing Intel Ivybridge Desktop. And there are no drivers present in software-properties-gtk>Additional Drivers.
<sazawal> Unfortunately, I dont know the graphics hardware used in the system
<bjsnider> i didn't have these issues on ivybridge with 3.6
<bjsnider> i am in fact using an ivb system right now
<sazawal> bjsnider, ohh. My lspci output shows,
<sazawal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bjsnider> xeon?
<bjsnider> what sort of system is this?
<sazawal> Yes, that is what it is showing. It is an assembled system from my lab.
<bjsnider> this must be some sort of workstation
<sazawal> bjsnider, Yes, it could be
<sazawal> because it has 2 disks of 1.82 tb size
<bjsnider> not what i meant by workstation
<bjsnider> are you logging in with lightdm or gdm?
<sazawal> bjsnider, Earlier I tried with gdm but it freezes as soon as I log in. Then when I used lightdm, I already told you what is happening.
<bjsnider> ok, so there's a log at .xsession-errors that may have useful info
<sazawal> yes here it is, http://pastebin.com/CcMqtYxE
<sazawal> bjsnider, I guess I should use gnome-session-fallback for the timebeing until upgrades in the driver. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA
<bjsnider> sna can be disabled using xorg.conf
<sazawal> bjsnider, I think this is the latest that ubuntu came up with. And it is written that it has no issues with Ivybridge which I am using. May be there is no problem in unity. Ubuntu cannot promise anything for using gnome 3 beta. :(
<bjsnider> you could try the ppa for gnome 3.8
<sazawal> bjsnider, I tried that first. Same problem.
<theenduser> o/
<theenduser> how do I get rid of the keyboard layout in the panel?\
<theenduser> this is alpha 2 btw
<punzilla> hi
<punzilla> Can I please have some assistance
<punzilla> I am trying to get Citrix installed
<punzilla> on my ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-25
<derami90> Hi
<derami90> I have a short Question: Is there going to be a LTS Version once the next Ubuntu LTS comes out?
<smartboyhw> derami90, 99% of chance I think
<derami90> Thanks!
<darkxst> smartboyhw, we won't officially have an LTS version
<smartboyhw> darkxst, why?
<smartboyhw> You are qualified to
<darkxst> we don't really have the man power to maintain it
<darkxst> that said, updates will continue to flow via the normal archives
<tommie-lie> for anything but the Desktop, that is ;-)
<darkxst> well GNOME is moving at such a fast pace, it becomes incredibly difficult to backport fixes
<darkxst> although we will see what RH do now, that gnome-shell (albeit classic) in going into RHEL
<smartboyhw> darkxst, I think Lubuntu is simliar as you guys, and they want LTS.
<darkxst> they also have more manpower than us!
<smartboyhw> darkxst, not developer-wise:P
<smartboyhw> That's for sure
<smartboyhw> And, they have a lot more of images to maintain than you guys
<tommie-lie> smartboyhw: it also depends on how upstream behaves. If they support their old releases or even just don't release as often as Gnome does, a LTS is much easier
<darkxst> there is currently no upstream LTS support for GNOME
<darkxst> smartboyhw, it also comes down to testers, 90% when I make a SRU, I have to do the testing myself ;(
<smartboyhw> darkxst, I thought Ali would handle the testing (he's your QA lead after all)
<darkxst> smartboyhw, yeh, although he has been a bit busy with real life stuff this cycle
<smartboyhw> darkxst, actually, he's too busy I think:P
<darkxst> smartboyhw, probably that too!
<smartboyhw> He's jumping from distribution to distribution
<darkxst> right
<smartboyhw> (Although I am too:P)
<darkxst> why all the jumping?
<smartboyhw> darkxst, good question. But I seem to be able to handle it.
<checoimg> Hi guys
<checoimg> I just want to mention that the notifications are now shown when pressing the pointer down in the border not in the right down corner
<checoimg> I was having trouble with this but by accident discovered it
<checoimg> Any area down will do except the corners
<checoimg> when I say "pressing" I mean trying to down down even when you reach the bottom
<jbicha> darkxst: we're not going to try to backport the GNOME 3.10 default wallpaper, right?
<darkxst> jbicha, we might as well, but not sure if we should make it default
<jbicha> darkxst: well this was the commit: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-themes-standard/commit/?id=3d738
<jbicha> which means it's going to replace the old default
<jbicha> quilt can't handle binary changes like that so we'd have to overwrite the files manually
<darkxst> we could add it as new wallpaper? ie rename the files and update xml file
<jbicha> and specify the files in debian/source/include-binaries
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-18
<ahoneybun> hello all
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-19
<LucasBT> hello people
<LucasBT> on my ubuntu gnome, I can not install extensions extensions.gnome.org site, it triggers the installation, but when I recharge the page, the extension is not installed and does not return me any error. What can it be?
<LucasBT> can help me?
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi
<LinDol> darkxst, do you know "Super + Left, Right " shortcut key?
<darkxst> LinDol, yes, tho I don't use it! I have 3 monitors ;)
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> be application in 1st monitor, how do i move to be in 3rd monitor using <Super + Right> key
<darkxst> it won't
<LinDol> in my case, just move to right side in 1st monitor.
<LinDol> in correct ?
<darkxst> yes, its meant to half-maximise
<LinDol> is correct?
<darkxst> there is no keybinding for moving windows between monitors
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> i got it,
<LinDol> so, how do i move to be in 3rd monitor?
<darkxst> that I guess is one thing I had on windows 15 years ago
<darkxst> (was via a 3rd party app though)
<LinDol> wow,
<LinDol> windows is great
<LinDol> just kidding. ;)
<darkxst> good old Matrox G400
<darkxst> I think they were the first multi-head consumer gpu's
<darkxst> way back around 1998!
<LinDol> um.. :)
<darkxst> LinDol, my first GPU was some fancy ega 16 colour thing ;)
<LinDol> when do you get it?
<LinDol> kkkk
<darkxst> when I was 10!
<LinDol> before 14 years?
<LinDol> in 2000 ?
<darkxst> 10 years before the G400
<LinDol> i am searching 'G400' in ebay. all result is guiter.
<LinDol> ;)
<darkxst> I don't know exactly but sometime late 80's, it was all XT then
<darkxst> stuff that would be destroyed by a R.PI!
<darkxst> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrox_G400
<LinDol> i know ega 16 color.
<LinDol> because, when i was 10 year, my grand parent got a 80286/AT computer
<LinDol> kkkkk
<LinDol> sorry, i amd old.
 * darkxst old too
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> i read a document "gnome keyboardShortcuts" on gnome wiki, "Super + Left, Right" shortcut is just tiled left and tiled right.
<darkxst> LinDol, yup
<LinDol> but i found "Put Windows" in gnome extensions
<LinDol> darkxst, thank you :)
 * darkxst avoids extensions, usually running git master so never they work
<kronus> Could anyone help me with a memory problem with gnome-shell?
<news> Hi, why people should install Ubuntu Gnome rather than installing ubuntu (Unity) and then the gnome-shell package please ?
<news> It seems pretty the same for me...
<smittix> Hi all, has anyone experienced any problems booting after installing the latest nvidia drivers?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-20
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should i package gnome-menu 3.13? It fixes a bunch of crashes
<Noskcaj> also, gucharmap 3.12, which i think is just translation fixes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gucharmap yes
<darkxst> gnome-menu talk to edubuntu guys (mitya57 etc)
<darkxst> maybe used in lubuntu as well?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, i.e gnome-shell dropped gnome-menu stuff, so havent really kept tabs on it
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-21
<redmx123> Is gnome by default installed in 14.04LTS?
<DASPRiD> that's a strange question
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-22
<LinDol_phone> Hi all
<Heavensbus> Hello
<darkxst> robert_ancell, did you get a change to look at the issues with gnome-desktop stuff?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, not yet
<z3ro3x> I normally leave my computer run 24/7.  I only turn off the monitor when I goto bed.  Twice in the last week my computer would be completely frozen.  When I wake up and turn my monitor back on and move the mouse or push keys on the keyboard the screen stays black.   Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing.  Ping and SSH from another device also does nothing.  My only option is hold the power button and force a hard reboot.  Sleep mode is di
<z3ro3x> sabled.  Only the screen is automatically turned off after a set amount of time.  This freeze never happens during the day when I leave the computer alone for a few hours and come back to it.  It only seems to happen at night when I sleep.  The only difference I can tell is that I physically turn off the monitor when I sleep.  I'm at a lost of trying to pin point the cause.  I can't make heads or tails of the logs in /var/log.
<z3ro3x> My mother board is a MSI 870A-G54 and my video card is a Gigabyte AMD/ATI HD7870.
<Guimauve> I have installed Ubuntu Gnome few days ago and I have a problem with the keyboard setting.
<lindol> Hi all
<lindol> Guimauve, what do you have problem?
<Guimauve> I use the French Canadian setting including the keyboard but I'm loosing the configuration. Very annoying when you want to type my password in the console. I need to guess what it the keyboad configuration to enter my password.
<lindol> let me show your detail
<Guimauve> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
<Guimauve> An other point, I have only one keyboard configuration available, so I don't understand why the keyboard configuration can switch.
<lindol> do you want to set up French Canadian setting in Keyboard Configuration?
<Guimauve> No it's already set, but as I said for no apparent reason I'm falling into an unknow keyboard configuration
<Guimauve> Futhermore, I have set the system to use the same keyboard configuration for all windows but it doesn't change anything. Some time I use a specific program I have the right keyboard configuration, I open the console to do some task and bang, I have a different keyborad configuration
<lindol> can you see your 'language & region" screenshot in settings?
<lindol> ok, sorry i can not help you
<Guimauve> Maybe you can ...
<Frans_> I have a Mac system PPC G4 and used ubuntu 12.04 LTS with ppc kernel, i want to upgrade to version Ubuntu14.04.1 - give me advice?
<Guimauve> It is Gnome controling the keyboard settting or it's Lunix kernel it's self
<lindol> Frans_, Maybe you will find it?
<lindol> "How to Upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<lindol> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<Frans_> Where i can find iso file for PPC Mac G4 old system to used Ubuntu 14.04.1 upgrade, i want after to make image-file to install for my old system?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-23
<darkxst> Frans_, there are no ppc iso's for ubuntu-gnome
<Noskcaj> Frans_, You might be able to use the netboot installer though
<Frans_> thanks for you advice
<darkxst> ricotz, tracker autoreconf override is no longer needed right? now that its included in autogen.sh
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> ricotz, also have you hit https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735257?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 735257 in General "tracker-steroids test failure" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> darkxst, no, autoreconf is kind of standard to pick up libtool updates
<darkxst> ricotz, didn't quite mean that, it has gtkdocize/autopoint stuff
<darkxst> I know that actual dh_autoreconf is needed, but the overrides shouldnt be?
<ricotz> darkxst, ah, those  workarounds should be obsolete now and a simple dh_autoreconf would suffice
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, thats what I thought
<plasmasolutions> Hi guys, I am on the 14.04 ubuntu-gnome and installed the new nvidia 340 drivers (am a blender dev so I need it to make use of cuda 6.5) From then, I'am experiencing refresh missing phases. The display is lagging partly and my typed text is coming into view after a sec or so.. Is there any option in mutter to redraw the full screen always?
<ricotz> darkxst, you will see what happens when you build it ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, this is 1.0.3?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes 1.0.3 fails to build due to tha hacks
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> it builds fine once dropping the override
<darkxst> ^^ autopoint complains that AC_GNU_GETTEXT_VERSION is not set otherwise
<darkxst> plasmasolutions, where did you get the drivers from? 340.32 is working fine here not sure if that includes the latest cuda stuff though
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: Directly from nvidia via a deb
<darkxst> plasmasolutions, then ask nvidia ;)
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: ;)
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: I was that desperate that I tried KDE even!!!
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: No issues there, but it's simply not my system
<darkxst> plasmasolutions, 340 or 343?
<darkxst> you could try the drivers from xorg-edgers, that should have both
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: http://www.pasteall.org/53597
<plasmasolutions> darkxst: yep, but they don't have cuda 6.5, or am I wrong?
<darkxst> plasmasolutions, don't know
<plasmasolutions> will boot to unity now to investigate if it's happening there too..
<plasmasolutions> Cu
<masingerz> hi there
<oswaldo> hi there
<oswaldo> i have a question about gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-24
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> Hi LinDol
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> darkxst, do you have a blog?
<darkxst> LinDol, no
<LinDol> ok ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, feel free to merge gjs, once my test stuff lands there
<darkxst> (should be a very small delta now)
<raphael> hi
<raphael> I run ubuntu 14.4.1 with gnome 3 under vmware 6.0.4 and get some bugs with my screen
<raphael> for example if  I click on the date/time twice, it does not disappear properly
<raphael> can anyone help me?
<raphael> Also I'm newto IRC
<darkxst> raphael, good luck with that! vmware 6 is ancient!
<ahoneybun> darkxst: hello
<Merothy> hello
<Merothy> I got a problem when dualboot installing ubuntu gnome with windows 7
<Guest93020> hi all, anyone here depending on Google Drive and using InSync (or another alternative) to be able to use it on a linux client?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, will do, plus i'll start going through 3.12 for bugfix releases
<Noskcaj> Do we use gnome-desktop-testing?
<Noskcaj> I assume you were meaning the 1.40 release. Can't really merge it till debian has the same upstream version as us.
<Noskcaj> There's an upstream git commit to fix the ppc test failures, i'll package it now
<Noskcaj> interesting. Something has broken (not from my changes) and gjs now fails it's tests
<[Neurotic]> Good morning :)
<[Neurotic]> Anyone else testing out Utopic Gnome yet?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes merge the debian packaing over our 1.41
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-desktop-testing is used by gnome installed-tests
<darkxst> jenkins autopkgtests etc
<MrChrisDruif> darkxst; just a heads up: I tried changing the location where my screenshots were saved after making them but dconf-editor doesn't follow through on the modifications. I've used this tutorial: http://soledadpenades.com/2012/06/14/setting-default-directory-for-screenshots-in-gnome-3/
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off for the night. Sleep well everyone.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-17
<mathewwe> Anyone there?
<Lucax> hello
<Lucax> I do transcriptions and sometimes I get audios where the person says the same phrase a million times like: do you understand? or: are you able to follow me? how can I make a shortcut to this phrase in libreoffice
<Lucax> I'd love to simply press one button to that writes the whole phrase
<yecril71pl> Nautilus caches the user name that it displays in Permissions.
<yecril71pl> When I delete the user, it still displays the user name in folder Permissions.
<yecril71pl> The cache is not cleared after I have deleted the user.
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-18
<Mathewwe> Anyone present and able to help?
<dlkmfakdmfldakmf> Is anyone here responsible for the content on ubuntugnome.org?
<LinDol> hi all
<bei> Hi. I just updated my computer and restarted (as the updater suggested) and now i get a blinking screen after the grey gnome icon splash
<bei> is anyone else getting this? what caused it and how would i go about fixing it>
<bei> ?
<bei> I think the updates became available 8 - 12 hours ago
<octoquad> hi bei, which version 14.04, 15.04 or 15.10?
<bei> octoquad: 15.04
<octoquad> not sure, but I get that as well
<octoquad> 15.10
<bei> are you going to reinstall? or is there a way to undo the updates even though it doesn't load?
<octoquad> I won't be reinstalling, I've seen that since 14.10 I think. Not sure what causes it though.
<octoquad> bei, just to make sure I understood you correctly, the power light on the monitor blinks or do you actually have a blinking screen?
<bei> blinking screen
<citronbleu-v> hello
<citronbleu-v> I have install the driver Nvidia on my ubuntu gnome and if I don't put the PowerMizer Settings (nvidia-config) at Prefer Maximum Performance
<citronbleu-v> I have lags (in vim, firefox when I write etc..)
<darkxst> octoquad, your MP for seeds has no diff?
<darkxst> oh and link is dead now! guess you noticed it was reversed!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-19
<darkxst> octoquad, please use recommends for the seed changes i.e. * (package) format
<octoquad> darkxst, done.
<octoquad> darkxst, could you let me know what the difference is? I couldn't find any documentation around the difference between package-name and (package-name)
<darkxst> octoquad, recommends can be removed without breaking ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<darkxst> so only use non-bracketed ones for hard-deps
<octoquad> thanks
<darkxst> did you test that eog becomes default image viewer (by context menus)?
<darkxst> octoquad, and there maybe some gsettings overrides that add shotwell to the shell panel?
<darkxst> also feel free to update the meta package ;) just grab ubuntu-gnome-meta, run the update script and post a debdiff somewhere
<darkxst> (after I merge it, of course)
<darkxst> octoquad, done
<darkxst> octoquad, and I didnt check eog etc, but we have a week to things like that
<darkxst> s/fix/things/ I'm a bit scattered after not having a cigarettes all week ;(
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good evening
<LinDol> When I install 15.04, How can I check gnome version which i have on my laptop in terminal?
<LinDol> $ gnome-shell --version?
<mgedmin> IIRC 15.04 contains a bit of a mish-mash of versions; but most of the components are 3.14
<LinDol> mgedmin, thank you :)
<mgedmin> (in fact the only ones I can see that aren't at 3.14 are baobab, gedit, gnome-contacts, vino, yelp)
<mgedmin> (ok, those are the ones that have their corresponding versions at 3.14 in the ppa for vivid)
<LinDol> oh did you use PPA?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-21
<lindol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-22
<evon> Hello everyone.  I'm using Ubuntu-Gnome on a touch screen laptop but I'm finding that the touch screen performance very lacking.  It's not always very responsive and the keyboard doesn't show when I have selected a text box (my laptop can go into tablet mode).  Is this typical? are there tweaks or updates I can install? please help.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-23
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-22
<Mike2358> hey guys first off I'd like to say that it"s been a while since ive done anything with Ubuntu. 10.04 to be exact. I was attempting to give my plex server rights so that it could read my external hard drive and now when i try to connect plex it tells me that it cannot connect to localhost. i'm currently running 16.04. anyone available to give me a hand?
<Nonyme> Hello, world!
<Nonyme> I have a problem with gnome-shell extensions.
<Nonyme> I never managed to install them the normal way.
<Nonyme> That is, through https://extensions.gnome.org/.
<Nonyme> Do you all have this problem or am I the only one?
<Nonyme> When I do search on the web I find many "solution"
<Nonyme> but none worked so far.
<Nonyme> So, there I am. Looking for up-to-date information.
<Nonyme> I am using Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.
<Nonyme> And firefox (for the website).
<Nonyme> I am not sure if the problem comes from the firefox plugin, or my internet connectivity.
<Nonyme> Here are the non standard caracteristics:
<Nonyme> My ubuntu is in a virtualbox VM.
<Nonyme> I am behind an HTTP proxy. (might be the problem)
<Nonyme> And that's it, I think.
<Nonyme> I never got this working. Under 12.04, 14.04 or 16.04.
<Nonyme> I don't know if the problem comes from me using Ubuntu GNOME instead of Ubuntu.
<Nonyme> Or if it is due to anything else...
<Nonyme> The failure is message-less. All I get is the slider going green, but nothing happens.
<Nonyme> And when the page reload, it goes back to off.
<Nonyme> (I am speaking to nobody, isn't it?)
<mgedmin> I used to have some success with extensions.gnome.org, using firefox
<Nonyme> "used to" ?
<mgedmin> chromium was broken for a long time (because it dropped support for NPAPI plugins)
<mgedmin> it's been a long time since I last tried to install an extension
<Nonyme> Ah.
<mgedmin> bad experiences turned me off the concept of shell extensions altogether
<mgedmin> you may want to try epiphany (the official GNOME Web browser)
<mgedmin> but actually no, never mind
<mgedmin> lack of plugin would give a different error indication
<mgedmin> there were always _some_ extensions that would fail to install in the manner you describe
<mgedmin> never got to the bottom of that
<mgedmin> never found any useful log file
<mgedmin> sorry :/
<Nonyme> Hum.
<Nonyme> I have a workaround that demands a lot of job...
<Nonyme> I basically download the xml file (or json, I don't remember) that describe the extension.
<Nonyme> Pick the right version, and download the archive.
<Nonyme> That I extract in the extension folder.
<Nonyme> This work, but it is supposed to be the job of the extension.
<Nonyme> I do not understand why gnome-shell do not comes with a script that does that.
<Nonyme> Instead of only a web browser extension that does not provide any error message.
<Nonyme> Are the extensions a concept that is meant to die?
<Nonyme> I mean, it looks like an un-maintained service of gnome.
<Nonyme> Hum, seems like this will do the job: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/76-gnome/345-gnome-shell-install-remove-extension-command-line-script#h2-all-in-one-installation-removal-script
<Nonyme> If it were working...
<jbicha> Nonyme: gnome-software 3.22 will include the ability to browse and install extensions so you won't have to use a web browser plugin then
<Nonyme> That is a good news, except that I am stuck with LTS, which means I won't see the benefit of that until 2018.04...
<Nonyme> Ok, so that script relies on "gnome-session --version"
<Nonyme> And gnome-session does not have a --version option apparently...
<Nonyme> Hum, no, it has one, but it is broken.
<Nonyme> At least on my system.
<Nonyme> Let's use gnome-shell --version instead...
<Nonyme> Gnome Shell version is 3.18.5. Extension Applications Menu version 3.20 has been installed in user mode.
<Nonyme> What...
<mgedmin> one fun thing about ubuntu gnome is how it mixes and matches gnome components from various gnome releases, for reasons
<Nonyme> Can we know those reasons?
<Nonyme> Does ubuntu have the same "funny" thing?
<Nonyme> I am stuck with Ubuntu LTS, else I would have used something structurally sane. [troll]like archlinux[/troll]
<jbicha> Ubuntu comes with Unity; Ubuntu GNOME comes with GNOME Shell but they use the same repositories so installing Ubuntu first instead of Ubuntu GNOME (probably) won't help you with a GNOME bug
<Nonyme> For some reason my P key stoPPed working unless in caPs...
<jbicha> Nonyme: the Applications Menu extension is already installed by default (as part of the gnome-shell-extensions package; it is used in GNOME Classic mode)
<Nonyme> I know, but I have some other that are not.
<Nonyme> I disabled the gnome-shell-extensions Package to see if the bug did not comes from that.
<jbicha> Firefox works here on UG 16.04; there was a little bar under the address bar I had to click to enable the plugin to work on extensions.gnome.org and then I reloaded the page
<jbicha> and then I installed dash to dock
<Nonyme> Yes, I had that too.
<Nonyme> But it didn't work.
<Nonyme> I even enabled the Plugin "always"
<Nonyme> In the oPtions.
<Nonyme> [f**k this P key...]
<jbicha> could you try with a brand new user account?
<mgedmin> which extension were you trying to install?
<Nonyme> I will try.
<Nonyme> Heh...
<Nonyme> I cannot swith user account because of autologin...
<Nonyme> Hum even after disabling autologin.
<Nonyme> Ok, I will assume Virtualbox is the culPrit.
<Nonyme> (for the P key too)
<Nonyme> Let me kill it (with fire) then start it again (with hoPe...)
<Nonyme> Hi, me again.
<Nonyme> How do I lock my session and change user?
<Nonyme> When I do lock my session I cannot change user, it log me back it.
<Nonyme> (I do not have a Password)
<Nonyme> (and how my god I still have this P Problem...)
<Nonyme> That is what you get when you have a windows host.
<Nonyme> Lets reboot this haunted beast.
<Nonyme> Ok, so...
<Nonyme> Without Num Lock: p
<Nonyme> With Num Lock:
<Nonyme> (pas p)
<Nonyme> Oups, my french slipped out. :-)
<Nonyme> Anyway, it is working correctly in tty.
<Nonyme> Weird Virtual Box bug I guess.
<Na3iL> Nonyme, what was your problem again?
<Nonyme> Which one?
<Nonyme> I was trying to install gnome extensions.
<Nonyme> Ah, let me try on a clean user with firefox.
<Nonyme> (I had a problem in the mean time)
<Nonyme> ...
<Nonyme> I cannot change user.
<Nonyme> This worked 5 min ago...
<Na3iL> The display manager doesn't appear when you log out?
<Nonyme_> Nope.
<Nonyme_> Not working on an other fresh account.
<Nonyme_> Although that might be due to the proxy.
<Nonyme_> Anyway, using a script to install them manually seems to work.
<Nonyme_> Except that the script was asking for gnome-session --version
<Nonyme_> Which does not respond...
<Nonyme_> Do you know why we have this frankenstein gnome mix on ubuntu gnome?
<Nonyme> And I guess that is the same mix on ubuntu itself.
<Nonyme> Is it too hard to use a released version correctly?
<jbicha> it's not frankenstien and installing extensions works fine here
<Nonyme> It is a mix between 3.14, 3.18 and 3.20.
<Nonyme> Ah, I see some 3.6
<Nonyme> What does gnome-session --version gives you?
<jbicha> nautilus 3.18 had regressions so it was better for an LTS to use a version without does regressions; anyway nautilus isn't realated to your issue at all
<jbicha> nothing, but apt policy gnome-session says I'm using 3.18.1.2-1ubuntu1.ubuntu16.04.1
<Nonyme> gnome-session --help says that gnome-session --version is handled.
<Nonyme> Anyway, I can install the extensions by hand (with a crappy script).
<Nonyme> I guess the problem is due to the proxy.
<Nonyme> But I can only guess, there is no log file/error message for the plugin.
<Nonyme> As for the p that does not work when Num Lock is enabled... I don't understand.
<Nonyme> How do you enable Nun Lock at startup?
<Nonyme> (I am using Virtualbox)
<jbicha> I don't know, my computer doesn't have a separate numpad
<Nonyme> Lets assume that problem is due to me using EFI boot in Virtualbox.
<Nonyme> How do I migrate to a BIOS boot without reinstalling the system? :-)
<Nonyme> I am guessing the hard part is to migrate from GPT to BIOS partition table.
<Nonyme> Then I will only need to install grub2-pc instead of grub2-efi
<Nonyme> gpart has that feature, good.
<Nonyme> Expert -> Recovery -> Convert
<Nonyme> (if you ever need it)
<SrAceves> Hello
<SrAceves> I have a problem that i just can't fix
<SrAceves> It's related to the python installation
<SrAceves> using apt-get to install something, it throws this error:
<SrAceves> '/sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libmkl_sequential.so is truncated'
<SrAceves> basically, the pattern is this one: `/sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libmkl_*.so is truncated`
<SrAceves> and when i run the `update-manager`, i get this error:
<SrAceves> `/usr/bin/update-manager:28: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
<SrAceves>   from gi.repository import Gtk
<SrAceves> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UnitySupport.py:29: PyGIWarning: Dbusmenu was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Dbusmenu', '0.4') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
<SrAceves>   from gi.repository import Dbusmenu, Unity
<SrAceves> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UnitySupport.py:29: PyGIWarning: Unity was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Unity', '7.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
<SrAceves>   from gi.repository import Dbusmenu, Unity
<SrAceves> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<SrAceves> /usr/bin/python3: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: g_param_spec_get_name_quark`
<SrAceves> can any one help?
<SrAceves> (please)
<Nonyme> So...
<Nonyme> I broke my mbr then repaired it.
<Nonyme> I am now booting in BIOS mode.
<Nonyme> And I still have that p problem.
<Nonyme> However, I used the livecd to repair my mbr and in the live cd the p problem did not appear.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-23
<xan_IT> hi, can i ask here about problem of gnome ppa?
<JockeTF> xan_IT: Yes, ask and if someone knows the answer they will answer.
<xan_IT> ok, i use ubuntu gnome with 2 ppa: gnome3 and gnome3-staging, i use this config in 3 computer. in each pc i receive bug report few seconds after boot-. i want to know if there is a open bug or not
<xan_IT> ubuntu 16.04
<JockeTF> Bug report? You mean an "encountered a problem" dialog?
<xan_IT> yes
<xan_IT> this dialog appear 10 sec after boot each time on all of 3 pc
<xan_IT> JockeTF do you have any info?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-24
<xan_IT> hi
<xan_IT> i have this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/695761/plymouthd-crashes-on-startup-intel-hd-3000-15-10 in all of my 3 computer
<xan_IT> all has ubuntu 16.04 gnome.
<xan_IT> and i solved as suggested
<xan_IT> why there is that problem?
<mgedmin> very good question
<mgedmin> did anyone file a bug?
<Na3iL> xan_IT, you want to disable the rapport bug dialog?
<xan_IT> Na3iL no, i want to resolve bug for everyone :D
<xan_IT> Na3iL i have that problem in 3 computer
<xan_IT> and i suppose that it's spread
<Na3iL> that's great! :D Try to declare a bug in Launchpad
<xan_IT> Na3iL it's strange that nobody open that bug, seams diffused
<Na3iL> xan_IT, sometimes the bug dialog appears but the fact that there's no bug
<mgedmin> filing bugs is hard work
<mgedmin> (fixing them is even harder)
 * Na3iL gives +42 to mgedmin 
<tmus> Hi guys... Is it possible to "hide" unmanaged devices from Gnome's NetworkManager applet?
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't know why this seems to work, what do you think? https://paste.debian.net/791355/
<jbicha> https://paste.debian.net/791356/
<ricotz> jbicha, your python test looks wrong
<ricotz> you are not querying the instance like "bool(AccountsService.UserManager.get_default().props.has_multiple_users)"
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah, that's what halfline said in #gnome-shell
<jbicha> I'm looking suspiciously at accountsservice's 0005-gdm_config_file_path_ubuntu.patch
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-25
<wiggmpk> I have an issue with resizing a window. I have a lower resolution 1366x768 and need to stretch the window. So I move it off screen and attempt to stretch it. Once I start moving the window size, it snaps back on screen and I dont have the screen space to resize it anymore. How can I disable this 'feature"
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-21
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> I have pushed vala 0.37.90 packages to https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+packages
<s3w47m88> Is this a support channel? Or is this for discussing development?
<s3w47m88> I am running Ubuntu 17.04 and GNOME 3.24 but I want to upgrade to GNOME 3.4 and am unable to do so using apt-get update/upgrade using the "team" packages. Can someone explain to me what I'm missing? Thank you.
<oerheks> if you filter on zesty 17.04, you see that there are no packages https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3?field.series_filter=zesty
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-24
<jbicha> ricotz: anjuta 3.25.91 FTBFS now with new vala
<jbicha> https://paste.debian.net/982925/
<jbicha> we do have an older glib and gobject-introspection
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> does that error look familiar to you?
<jbicha> line 196 is the error
<ricotz> yes, I didn't expect anjuta was never compiled against vala git
<ricotz> gnome-builder worked around it by copying this helper method
<ricotz> iirc
 * ricotz looks
<ricotz> this check should be in reverse order https://git.gnome.org/browse/anjuta/commit/?id=b3acbb3cae60706d94f94f8fe37957e17c2582ab :(
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> jbicha, I see this should be fixed as fast as possible, so better disable vala in anjuta for now
<ricotz> gnome-builder is a better ide anyway
<jbicha> lol
<jbicha> I should have tested the required rebuilds first
<jbicha> do you think you might have a fix this weekend?
<ricotz> sorry :(, I was certain, you pushed this to anjuta even
<jbicha> oops, I didn't test that
<jbicha> I was just forwarding the 0.36 change and figured I'd add 0.38 at the same time
<ricotz> jbicha, hack https://paste.debian.net/plain/982933
<ricotz> I am not able to compile anjuta here due other errors
<jbicha> ricotz: I have similar errors building valabind https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/valabind-build-with-vala38/
<jbicha> since 2 of the 3 required rebuilds don't work and we don't really need vala 0.38 for anything, I'm thinking about asking in #ubuntu-release for vala 0.38 to be removed from artful-proposed
<jbicha> and we'll just do it for 18.04 instead
<jbicha> we'll need to do a rebuild test earlier if we want to try new vala releases
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, sorry for the fuzz
<jbicha> np, it was my fault for not testing enough
<jbicha> removed
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-continuous/commit/?id=e5c3966ea16bc4a823f93a3d0aa8c92dd66bc0ce
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> I wonder how this builds in artful
<jbicha> but we're still on target to have more of GNOME 3.26 in 17.10 than we had 3.24 in 17.04
<jbicha> I just built anjuta this week :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/2:3.25.91-0ubuntu1
<ricotz> I know which is a surprise
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-26
<sitwano> hey guys
<sitwano> has mutter 3.24.4 increased performance?
<HaaPut> I am trying to run a cronjob  with nfs home folder. I get the the following error : "process:21267): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY"
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-27
<jamie_1> hey for some odd reason one of my shell extensions stopped working after an update awhile back and im trying to get it running but the only info its giving me is "error loading extension"
<jamie_1> is there any log files hidden anywhere i dont know about that i can get more info from to fix it
<wludi> Hi, I have question ?. Which version of ubuntu gnome (16.04 or 17.04)I should choice when I have a laptop with 4K screen?
<jamie_1> wludi: both will support your screen, its more of a question of do you want the lts version or not
<wludi> jamie_1, but which version has better optimatization for it ? I've installed 17.04 a couple months ago but I had a trobule with some software scalling
<wludi> (like qt, chrome ,etc.)
<jamie_1> thats because the 17.04 version is less stable that 16.04. 17.04 is a extended release but not a lts so a lot of it is more of the latest things
<jamie_1> 16.04 only gets the very stable updates and patches
<jamie_1> also wludi chromium is not on part of gnome... chromium has always had issues with scaling, have you tried firefox?
<wludi> jamie_1 no I didn't tried a firefox, cause I lost a lot  of bookmarks in Firefox. I will try a 16.04 version It will take me some time to install
<wludi> I will be in around 2h
<jamie_1> wludi: firefox has gotten a large face lift and a lot of backend updates in the last several months
<jamie_1> you will see major ui updates landing in the next few months and the bookmarks issues has actually been dealt with. the bug was actually closed as fixed as of a week or two ago
<jamie_1> wludi: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=143619 is the issue with scaling of chromium on linux
<wludi> #jamie_1 ok, thanks a  lot I will check it :)
<jamie_1> wludi: if you want to see whats to come with the ui (photon ui) download the nightly and have some fun
<jamie_1> i dont know when were landing photon
<wludi> #jamie_1 ok
<wludi> jamie_1: thanks a lot for u help I will log in after intallation process :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-08-23
<tuxakadjseb> Hello world !
